# Need a ROM I can install with Odin



## wademitchell (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm on jt's CM10 Fascinate and it's great, but I haven't flashed or changed anything in about a month, lately the phone has been freezing a lot and now it just loops on the SAMSUNG screen. I can't 3 finger into CWM. Is there a Jelly Bean ROM I can flash through Odin?
Thanks!


----------



## wademitchell (Jun 9, 2011)

Reflashing GB Stock and starting over.


----------

